# Hand held GPS units?



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Do they still make them?? The ones that take the maps chip. I am looking for one and am not having any luck at all. I have the old Lowrance H2O, but the battery compartment has to much corrosion in it and it won't work anymore. Is there any way to replace just the part that the batteries connect to???? Need help if there is anyone out there who hould know... Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Was b/w unit on here a few days ago for sale. Mike


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Was b/w unit on here a few days ago for sale. Mike


Thanks Mike. I can't seem to find where it is listed. I looked at the market place but didn't see it on there. Is there another forum that it was on??? Thanks again


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.thefind.com/electronics/browse-lowrance-ifinder-h2o-handheld-gps

If it is not working, what have you got to lose trying to clean/fix the battery terminals. I'd give it a shot. Above is a link to a bunch of different places that are currently selling them.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

68rocks said:


> http://www.thefind.com/electronics/browse-lowrance-ifinder-h2o-handheld-gps
> 
> If it is not working, what have you got to lose trying to clean/fix the battery terminals. I'd give it a shot. Above is a link to a bunch of different places that are currently selling them.


I tried to do that today. And I broke one of the metal connectors on it. That is why I need another one. Or I was wondering if this one could be repaired some how? I am not sure if possible or anyone that does that kind of thing... Thanks for the link. I will look at it


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Bluewalleye said:


> I tried to do that today. And I broke one of the metal connectors on it. That is why I need another one. Or I was wondering if this one could be repaired some how? I am not sure if possible or anyone that does that kind of thing... Thanks for the link. I will look at it


I am just guessing here, but if you did find somewhere to repair it, it may not be cost effective versus a new unit. ebay had a bunch too, "Buy it Now" $100-$125 or I saw bids around $50. Good Luck!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

thought it was on here someone offering a black and white version of an h2o for 70 bucks. Might have been sold and deleted but I know I saw one. Could be me too, saw a 10 x 20 canopy someplace on sale this week for 79.00, can't find that one either, gonna stop drinkin that stuff !!! Sorry, Mike


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=251529&highlight=magellan+gps+100


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=251529&highlight=magellan+gps+100


Thanks Knot. Does your unit take the navionics chip?? That is the kind of unit that I am looking for... Thanks


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Still lookin for h2o gps? Sellin mine.all works but the back light.so can't use it in dark.but will sell for 40 instead of 70 i was asking.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

If you have a smartphone, navionics has an app with all their lake maps on it. The app is free which gives you the base map & then if you want the detail for the lakes it costs you $14 for the whole deal - US & Canada. I used to have a handheld GPS and this is way better.

http://www.navionics.com/en/mobile-pc-app

Hope this helps!


----------

